# Can't connect to internet - limited ipv4 connectivity - local only access



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi folks,

Been having a problem for a while with an acer aspire 5612 laptop in that whilst I can connect to our wireless network, I can't connect to the internet. It says I've got local only access. I've tried to follow the steps on previous threads about this, but to no avail. I'm using Vista, have re-installed Kaspersky anti-virus 2010, uninstalled Norton Internet security and set windows firewall to be the firewall.

After renewing the winsock settings and restarting, I noticed that I had no default gateway on the wifi settings, and thought that might be the reason behind this all not working, so I manually set the ip and dns ipv4 settings for that wireless network (copying them from the LAN settings that worked). But that hasn't fixed the problem, hence posting here.

Here's the ipconfig/all with a LAN connection that works and a wireless connection that doesn't.

C:\Users\Sophie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sophie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-39-93-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::416e:4d1d:aa12:3d5c%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887549
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d77:f41:db6e:7ed4%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2010 18:35:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2010 18:48:48
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167778004
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A2EE5760-A8FB-4577-9D38-879FB652E
AFC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 28:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

***
*I also tried the commands that were suggested in this forum post *

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 192.168.1.68

Pinging 192.168.1.68 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.68: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.68: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.68: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.68: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.68:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.68: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.68: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.68: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.68: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.68: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Sophie>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

***

*Hope someone can help!*


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:Try this:
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

On the surface,appears to be a DNS issue and dhcp is not started on the wireless link.
Also for this test,disable all firewalls,default and any security suites.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi pedroguy, thanks for the advice.

I tried the things you'd suggested with the wireless network settings (as the LAN had those settings already) and re-booted. Plus I've disabled the firewall, but am back to square one. Here are the new ipconfig settings for when I only have the wireless connected, not the LAN - there's no default gateway, I guess that might be the issue.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sophie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-39-93-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::416e:4d1d:aa12:3d5c%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.92(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887549
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Let's see
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters
Enabled and working ?
And all network tasks up and running ?
Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?





Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________

Also try an ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks for following up - I really appreciate it

Under network adapters, there are two listed:

Broadcom 440x10/100 Integrated Controller
Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter

Both of them have a device status of "this device is working properly"

Neither of them have a red x or yellow ? or ! (and none of the other devices listed say that either).

I've looked in the services, and all of the ones you listed below are started and are automatic (a couple are manual)

I have managed to do a ipconfig/release ok, but when I tried to do an ipconfig/renew I got an error message in cmd:

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection : unable
to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::416e:4d1d:aa12:3d5c%9
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.92
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d77:f41:db6e:7ed4%8
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

***
So I guess it must be something to do with the DHCP server? I restarted the DHCP client in the services, and that's not changed anything either (the DHCP depends on the WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service if that makes a difference).


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:So from your ipconfig it appears that you have a working ethernet connection.
What is the make and model of the modem and same for a standalone router if you have one in this environment.
Another thing you might try is.
In device manager,select the wireless network adapter,uninstall it,re-boot your pc and see if it will plug/play into niceness
In the above environment,with ethernet active,can you ping the default gateway,the lan ipv4 ipaddress and yahoo.com?
And just for my own braincheck,let's do another stack repair.
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm connecting using a BT Home hub router (version 2.0 as defined here). It works fine with my iphone or connecting to the web on another laptop using that router (and it powers my BT Vision web TV), so I figured it must be something on the laptop that's not right.

Not too sure about uninstalling the wireless network adapter, as it's not a plug'n play device - it's inside the laptop. Would I be able to re-install it ok? Doesn't look so easy from a quick search on the broadcom site.

Anyway, connected with the ethernet I can ping the sites I couldn't with the wireless. Strange:

C:\Users\Sophie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sophie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-39-93-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::416e:4d1d:aa12:3d5c%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.92(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001469
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d77:f41:db6e:7ed4%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2010 22:56:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2010 22:56:15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134223572
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 169.254.61.92

Pinging 169.254.61.92 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.61.92: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.61.92: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.61.92: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.61.92: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.61.92:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Sophie>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 105ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 105ms

C:\Users\Sophie>ping www.google.com

Pinging www-tmmdi.l.google.com [66.102.9.106] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.102.9.106: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.102.9.106: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.102.9.106: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.102.9.106: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 66.102.9.106:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 36ms, Average = 35ms


Any other ideas on what I could try?


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

any reason for your wireless not using dhcp?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The uninstalling of the adapter is a logical,not physical action.
In device manager,just select the wireless adapter right click/uninstall ok reboot
No hands on physically the adapter.All logical/virtual.
Then let's see another ipconfig /all
And you can ping the sites because you have a working lan connection above.
The other thing you might try before uninstalling is go to the Acer site.Download/install the most current wireless adapter driver for your model.Let's eliminate the possibility of a driver error.
Also,is this XP ?
Also,it appears that the Acer site does not have the drivers for your model.Out of life.No support.
But here is a site that appears to have the drivers,but really need to know the specs of the adapter.Appears to be Broadcom.I might download install the chipset driver first then the broadcom driver.
http://www.getpcmemory.com/drivers/download-acer-aspire-5612-notebook-windows-xp-drivers/


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

So I uninstalled the driver and re-booted, and then the driver re-installed automatically on reboot. But now it's not working at all and not even allowing me to see any wireless networks.

I tried to connect but it says no networks are available, and when clicking on "diagnose why windows cannot find any additional networks" (I'm on vista) it gives me this message:

the network adapter "wireless network connection" is not correctly configured to use the IP protocol

and gives two options

the network adapter "broadcom 802.11g network adapter is experiencing driver or hardware related issues

or

make sure your internet protocol bindings are correct "ensure that IPV4 & IPV6 are selected in the configuration for the network adapter

On running an ipconfig/all with the ethernet connected, here's what I now get - no wireless adapter.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sophie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d77:f41:db6e:7ed4%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2010 20:32:20
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 June 2010 20:32:19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134223572
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-AB-E0-09-00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


What should I do now? Looking in device manager, it says the adapter is working ok and I checked the ipv4 settings and they were the same as originally (automatically obtain ip address & dns server settings). When trying to update the driver for the adapter, windows says it's up to date.

Ah, but going into control panel>network connections, it says that the wireless network connection is disabled. When I right click and try enable, that doesn't change it.

Any ideas?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok;Did the stack repair complete successfully ?

Did you download drivers from post #9 ?
Download the free version of this inventory/status tool.What does it think about that wireless adapter ?

http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, not sure what you mean by stack - is that the network driver (sorry to sound a bit n00b). I downloaded and installed the driver separately, but that hasn't changed a thing either.

I didn't download the drivers from #9 as I'm on vista and they were for XP. Seems quite hard to find the right drivers for vista - the xp ones are listed on the acer drivers site, but not the vista ones.

Have now downloaded SIW, here's what it says:

network adapter 3
--model broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
--description [6] broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter 
--status connected
--Type [unknown] (0)

Does that tell us anything new? Here's the info from SIW for the network information.

Property	Value 
Computer Name	SOPHIE-PC	
Workgroup Name	WORKGROUP	
Logon Server	\\SOPHIE-PC

Socket Version	2.0	
Highest Version	2.2	
Description	WinSock 2.0	
System Status	Running	
Host Name	SOPHIE-PC	
IP Address	192.168.1.69	00:164:A9:4F:F8
DNS Servers	192.168.1.254	
Node Type	Hybrid	
IP Routing Enabled	No	
WINS Proxy Enabled	No	
NetBIOS Resolution Uses DNS	No	
IPv6 Address	fe80::6d77:f41:db6e:7ed4%8	
IPv6 Address	fe80::8c4:6c2:3f57:feba%9	
IPv6 Address	2001:0:4137:9e76:8c4:6c2:3f57:feba

Ethernet Adapter	{89EC9FA0-26A9-4EF6-90E2-9C2A3040821A}	
Description	Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller	
Physical Address	00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8	
DHCP Enabled	Yes	
DHCP Server	BThomehub.home (IP: 192.168.1.254)	
IP Address	192.168.1.69	
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0	
Default Gateway	BThomehub.home (IP: 192.168.1.254)	
WINS Enabled	No	
Primary WINS Server	N/A	
Secondary WINS Server	N/A	
Lease Obtained	Tue Jun 08 20:29:44 2010	
Lease Expires	Wed Jun 09 20:29:44 2010	

(btw still hugely appreciate the help)

Oh, I should also add - I've tried using a belkin USB wireless network adapter that works ok on my desktop, but having installed the drivers for that too, I get the same error messages (driver not working, or check ip settings). So is it a system setting that's going wrong here that's not exclusive to the internal wireless adapter?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,everything I read about your pc indicates that it is/was xp.
And a bit more about the usb adapter.
It works on boot up,but I don't understand the part about installing the drivers for that too??
And stack repair from post #6.
Also go back into device manager,post #4,look at the wireless adapter,give me the specifics for the driver it is currently using,
name/date etc)
Also the fact that siw cannot recognize type for the wireless adapter is not a good sign.
And you see no reference to the wireless adapter in the network info section from siw ?


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah, ok, thanks.

When I uninstalled the network adapter, it re-installed on re-boot. Plus I found the driver software online and tried installing that too, but I don't think that made a difference - it says the driver is up to date.

From post #4, the wireless adapter says its using the broadcom driver version 4.102.15.61 built by WinDDK dated 19/12/2006 with a digital signer of microsoft windows hardware compatability publisher

It's saved in c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl6.sys

I've checked all the services again too, and they're all started and running.

I've done another stack repair and rebooted, but nothing's changed.

And looking at siw again, there's nothing in the network info that refers to the wireless adapter. Am I screwed?

The windows network diagnostic still tells me there's either a problem with the adapter driver or hardware, or to check the internet protocol bindings are correct - both of which I've reset numerous times and put to defaults.

Time to take it to an ACER doctor maybe? There's obviously something wrong with the adapter, but then again, the same thing's happening when I try a usb adapter too. For that the driver didn't install correctly the first time I plugged it in, so used the driver recommended for me (version 3) from the belkin site.

Have I somehow managed to kill all wireless on this laptop?!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And the belkin adapter worked when you used the driver downloaded from the belkin site ?Or not at all on the laptop ?

Did this laptop come with vista loaded or did you install it over xp ?
Also,revisit siw network section and confirm that there is nothing there about the wireless adapter.
Go back to device manager,wireless adapter,disable it and re-enable it. Any change ?
The driver that you reference would seem by date to be an xp driver,but that's just a guess.
OK Did a driver search.The date might be ok for Vista
And one other thing.
On the task bar do you have an entry for the wireless broadband task ?
I am thinking that we may not have the correct wireless manager enabled
I just Googled one of your error msgs and it seemed to indicate a mismatch of adapter and wireless manager.
Go back into services.:You see wlan,do you see anything referencing the broadcom wireless in any entry.
If not,go into start/programs.Do you see anything like that listed there


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

The laptop came installed with vista, so it's strange that most of the drivers on the acer site seem to be for XP.
Ok, gone back into SIW. Still nothing in there about the wireless adapter.
Disabled and re-enabled in device manager - no change.

Looking in services, I can see the WLAN (restarted it, no change) but there's nothing about the broadcom in there. Nor in start/programs.

I think this makes sense, as this problem started I think when we uninstalled a bunch of stuff off the laptop as it was running way slow. I think one of them was some acer software that managed the wireless (among other things).
The problem is that software is only listed on their site for xp - I think it was called acer enet management.

I'm going to try and find a vista version of that to download and see if it helps - unless there's another way to sort out the mismatch between adapter and manager. Would be typical of the crap software pc manufacturers install to manage things already managed by the OS.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And did the belkin usb adapter work on this laptop?


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

No - the belkin didn't. It seemed to install the drivers ok, and pops up in the systray as a usb device, but it can't connect either. This works ok on my desktop, so must be something about the wireless management on the laptop.

Have downloaded some of the acer software, but it seems like they are not very clear about what is for XP and vista on their site. Have tried to install a couple and have had some OS compatibility error messages.

Managed to install vista version of their "empowering technology framework" (which isn't very empowering I should add) but the eNet management module, which I think controls wireless, is an XP version. I'm downloading from here.

Will try and find somewhere else that has the vista version of the software and see if that helps manage the wireless connections.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep:I found the Acer site not to user friendly also.
If you find a site for Vista drivers for the 5612,I would also download and install the chipset driver first.
I found this site that says it has all the vista drivers for your laptop but not free.
http://www.user-guides.co.uk/cddown...a-Recovery-CD-Restore-Driver-Disk-102427.html
Also take a look at pages 6-7 and 60 in your users guide.Looks like 60 gives you an option of loading bundled drivers
6-7 talks to the wireless management utility.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, I finally managed to find the right software and downloaded the vista version of some "empowering technology software" and the enet management bit that looked after connecting to the web.

These are working fine and it's the same software that used to manage connecting to the web, so it was what *used* to work. But, it seems to be having the same problem in that it still can't find any wireless networks.

After installing the software, I've reset the winsock and uninstalled and re-installed the network adapter driver, but on rebooting they still won't recognise any wireless networks.

Looking in the enet management console, I can see the network settings:

PC
Computer Name: Sophie-PC
Default Printer: Microsoft XPS Document Writer

Wireless Adapter
Adapter Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
MAC Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled: Disabled
IP Address: 
Subnet Mask: 
Default Gateway: 
DHCP Server: No DHCP Server

Wired Adapter
Adapter Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
MAC Address: 00-16-D4-A9-4F-F8
DHCP Enabled: Enabled
IP Address: 192.168.1.72
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.254
Primary DNS Server: 192.168.1.254

Proxy
Auto Detect Settings: Yes

Firewall
Firewall Setting: Enabled

So, is it the DCHP settings on the wireless adapter that are preventing it working. And if so, do you know how to change them?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Think we are going to have to go through most of the initial steps again.The wireless appears to be disabled.The fact that it shows no mac address is indicating that the adapter is not assigning for some reason.
So:Wireless switch on?Should be a green light somewhere indicating on.
Then let's see the results here.Any Acer or Broadcom services running here.
Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?





Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226; DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


Then:
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista. 
Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
1.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
2.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
3.	Click on Manage network connections.
4.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
5.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
6.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
7.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
8.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
9.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
10.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
11.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
12.	Restart your computer.

No dhcp server because no connectivity to th[e default gateway(The router 192.168.1.254
And as you know,your ethernet connection is good.
And tell me again,make and model of modem is bt home hub correct And no stand alone router?


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Right, so from the beginnig.

Wireless switch on and light on.

In device manager I have two listed:
Broadcom 440x10/100 Integrated Controller
Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter

These both say they're working fine, and all other devices are working fine too.

All services are started save for computer browser (which I started and then it stopped as it said it doesn't need to be on all the time) and started the remote procedure call too as it was set to manual start. The RPC didn't have dependencies, the computer browser depends on the server and workstation.

I went to do the postconfigure DHCP but those settings you listed were already selected. But I changed them, and then changed them back to the ones suggested and restarted.

But I'm still at the same point now. In both SIW and doing an ipconfig/all no wireless adapter is listed. When I go into Control Panel\Network Connections the wireless network connection is listed there as disabled still. And trying to enable it does nothing - when diagnosing the problem I get the same message as before - that it's a driver issue or ip settings issue - both of which we've now sorted.

And yes, the connection is a BT home hub which is working fine with tv/desktop and iphone over wireless. And it initially worked fine with the laptop too.

Anything else left for me to try?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The only other thing I can possibly consider,well two things actually is that the adapter is actually bad,or that some bios setting is not allowing setting of the wireless.
Getting into the bios generally is accomplished by re-starting and continually hitting a pf key,and this will vary with pc's,but generally pf2 pf10 or perhaps pf6.Once there just check to make sure that any wireless/lan setting is enabled.This is a remote possibility but the fact that the belkin adapter did not work either says that it is something global in your pc.
Sorry.I am running out of ideas here.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, have gone into the bios but the only settings I could find to change were to start the broadcom adapter before other services. I changed the settings so that it started
first, but that hasn't changed things either.

But-I've noticed there is an error message in the bios before booting up vista-it says there's
a media test failure with a broadcom pxe rom and says check cable.

so I guess that must mean it's a hardware issue then, or is that something to do with
the Ethernet not connected? Think I might have to find
a local acer support centre...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, that error is the wired NIC BIOS boot option, that has nothing to do with the wireless networking.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

So if that's not the error, do you have any other ideas of what I could do? If I can't use wireless with this laptop, it's not very useful, so it's either finding acer support to fix it or getting a new one 

You've all been really helpful so far, but is there something else I can try??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## jophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, downloaded and installed the wifi inspector, but that doesn't find anything in terms of networks.

Here's the screengrab, as well as the windows error message when I try to diagnose the connection.

I've also copied the connection tab, a it shows the broadcom adapter is recognised.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And that would make sense since no wireless adapter is active.
I tend to think that this a bad nic and it will need to be replaced,but hopefully someone else here will have some other bright ideas on this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reviewing the thread, I see that you don't have DHCP enabled on the wireless connection.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I think second ipconfig after above instructions were executed shows dhcp then enabled.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

pedroguy said:


> I think second ipconfig after above instructions were executed shows dhcp then enabled.


The last one I see in the thread...

Wireless Adapter
Adapter Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
MAC Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled: *Disabled*

Looks disabled to me.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep: But in posts 3 and 7 it seems to indicate enabled,but still not being assigned a valid ip address.
The first ipconfig provided does show no dhcp,but using your procedure we got it enabled.


----------

